# my new custom bbk



## 1FAST337 (Jun 21, 2002)

x post
designed by sherwin at brakezone. they supply oem replacements to full race setups. check them out at http://www.brakezone.com i was talking to one of my friends about getting a bbk setup for my car and he pointed me to brakezone, he said they can custom make me a bbk. i talked w/ sherwin and he told me what he can make for the car. i was really impressed w/ what he had to say about the bbk he can design so i went for it.
here are the pics:
























































* BBK SPECS: * 
330x28mm(13.1"x1.1") 2 piece rotors
hat and carriers constructed of t6061 aluminum
rotors are slotted and cross drilled and are directionally vaned
rotors are cadmium plated for rust resistance and cryogenically frozen for strength
exclusive caliper to brakezone from wilwood, used by wilwoods race team
these exclusive calipers are bigger than wilwoods 6 piston calipers and forged
forged 4 piston calipers weigh less than 5lbs!!!
retains factory abs
retains same brake bias as factory specs
stainless steel braided lines
wilwood polymatrix brake pads
complete kit is lighter than the audi tt setup that comes stock on the 337/20th ae
brakezone/wilwood kit=33lbs, stock mkiv=51lbs, audi tt/337/20thAE=61lbs
has about 1/3 of an inch clearance between the calipers and bbs rc spokes
if anybody has any question and/or interested in the kit please feel free to IM me on AIM @ xx3three7xx 
edit:updated the bbk specs w/ more technical info


_Modified by 1FAST337 at 9:01 AM 10-7-2003_


----------



## pansyboy8 (May 20, 2002)

*Re: my new custom bbk (1FAST337)*

do you think they would make one for a 2.0? and how much did it cost?


----------



## 1FAST337 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: my new custom bbk (pansyboy8)*

they will fit the mkiv 2.0 as long as you purchase the 1.8t/vr6 spindle if you're interested the shop has a set of spindles that they used to design the bbk on that they could sell you


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: my new custom bbk (1FAST337)*

I'm super interested in this company now. I've been looking to do a system utilizing 12.3" TT/20th AE/25th AE sized rotors with wilwood calipers. Those 4 piston calipers operating on the 12.3" rotor is the only combo I have found that will fit under an OEM 16" wheel.
If they can make a 2 piece 12.3" slotted rotor, a proper carrier, and fit a Wilwood dynalite caliper to it, I just found my next upgrade. I'll try to get a hold of these guys tomorrow.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: my new custom bbk (Crash6)*

i was just at brakezone on saturday. ive known sherwin for 3 years now. good man nows his stuff, ill be picking up one of the kits when i get some $$$$. looking forward to it. this kit is lighter then the tt rotors and factory caliper combined bylike 8-10 lbs. nice 4 piston caliper drilled and slotted. disk some weird plating that is sickkkkkkkk and sweet cnc machined hat and brakets. with the option of 12 different pad types. he is planning on the rear kit next. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 4 brakezones bbk.


----------



## 1FAST337 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: my new custom bbk (funkysole)*

just updating w/ some technical info..ill post this on the original post as well:
updated specs:
330x28mm(13.1"x1.1") 2 piece rotor
2 piece rotors, slotted and crossdrilled, directionally vaned
keeps same brake bias as factory specs
retains factory abs
wilwood alone has 12 different pads to use
hawk, ebc, ferodo, mintex...practically everybody makes pads for wilwood calipers!
wilwood has just incorporated pad hardware to reduce pad taper and gouging
complete kit weighs around 33lbs....compared to stock 51 lbs...audi tt/337/20th 61lbs....thus saving you 18-28lbs!!!
ok a lot of you are probably wondering whats so great about this kit as opposed to other companies. heres some comparisons:
wilwood is a fixed rotor design as opposed to brembo's "true floating design". brembo uses what they call mclaren clips that allow movement of the rotor/hat. this makes a difference when the rotor reaches and sustains temps of over 1200 degrees. now seriously...who reaches temps of 1200 degrees? its a known fact only endurance cars are the only cars that reach brake temps that high! so you practically dont need it! oh and just to let you guys know that the mclaren clips are wear and tear products, meaning this will have to be replaced periodically to keep the kit in top notch form. stoptech also uses these mclaren clips...thats why people have had problems w/ stoptech rotors. 
on to cost of maintanence....race s4 stated that brembo will be cheaper to maintain....but do you guys know the cost of replacing brembo rotors? almost $300 a piece! where as these rotors will be replaced at around $100-175. now cost of replacing pads...pads for wilwood can be easily found for $75-100 a full set, while brembo pads start at $180! and if for the small likelihood your calipers go bad, they can be rebuilt by wilwood for only $35 a caliper!!
also wilwood is the ONLY company that makes forged calipers for the mkiv platform....brembo is cast, stoptech is cast. meaning our kits actually save you more weight off the car! saving unsprung weight actually makes the car handle better since the supsension isnt working so hard. and saving unsprung weight also frees up lost hp creating more hp to the ground!!!


----------



## juventuss (Apr 17, 2000)

how much did this run you ?.
I am looking into something like this. Thanks


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (juventuss)*

i like it!
how much brake dust, do we get w/ this setup?


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: my new custom bbk (1FAST337)*

Hey-
WOW. This is the same type kit I have been working on for 10 months now. I am doing a VERY similar kit for my car and was going to post it so others could reproduce it themselves. 
If the price is REASONABLE, there will be no need for me to post the hassle I had to go through to make this type of kit.
Funny coincidence that my "cost-no-object-but-practical" brake kit used the same design and calipers(I know he said exclusive calipers).
I think this will be a great (k or h)it if the price is right. I just wish it had come out a little sooner to save me all the work I did







.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: my new custom bbk (1FAST337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1FAST337* »_ stoptech also uses these mclaren clips...thats why people have had problems w/ stoptech rotors. 


What problems have people been having with their rotors?
MK3/Corrado kit going to be available?


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: my new custom bbk (1FAST337)*

Bump for you.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: my new custom bbk ('89gli)*

I second this.. let's have the stoptech rotor "problems"..


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: my new custom bbk (1FAST337)*

http://www.stoptech.com/whitepapers/monobloc3.htm
also wilwood is the ONLY company that makes forged calipers for the mkiv platform....brembo is cast, stoptech is cast. meaning our kits actually save you more weight off the car! saving unsprung weight actually makes the car handle better since the supsension isnt working so hard. and saving unsprung weight also frees up lost hp creating more hp to the ground!!!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

I have stoptechs on my car. No rotor problems at all. Amazing brakes.. Lets do some testing and see who can repeat consistant brake distances better.... Anyone?


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: my new custom bbk (yellowslc)*

Yellowslc, you get those Stoptechs fitted to your Corrado yet? Any success with moving them inboard?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: my new custom bbk ('89gli)*

not just yet.. still need my driveshaftshop level 3 hubs/axles to arrive







.. should have those next week.. and then i'll get to tinkering.. 
R


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: my new custom bbk (1FAST337)*

Well? Any word on a price?
I spent all weekend measuring my rotors and calipers to have the carriers fabricated this week. I sure wish this kit had come out a little earlier so I would not have had to spend the last 2.5 days under my car.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: my new custom bbk (rabstg)*

Still wanting to know what the Stoptech rotor problems are?


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: my new custom bbk ('89gli)*

So.. since we're using grade 8 bolts here (from your other thread).. why did they not use washers behind the bolt heads? serious stress riser problem. Not to mention they are not even CAD plated. The rotor hat should be machined and radiused to allow for use of washers and proper hardware. Take a look at ECS's hats.. well designed. Just a few questions for you to bring up with your sponsor.
R


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: my new custom bbk (yellowslc)*

No taking sides here...but the Stoptech Caliper appears to be alot larger...could mean larger pistons? and the surface area of the rotor itself, what is actually clamped by the caliper, also appears to be larger on the Stoptechs vs. Wilwoods.
I am open to suggestions, I really dont have a preference on companies.








These are on a mk4 Jetta


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: my new custom bbk (KrazeeKorrado13)*

That's true, Stoptechs caliper is larger than the Wilwood. Larger calipers mean larger pads which means better fade resistance, more swept area and longer pad life but on the downside increases weight.


_Modified by '89gli at 9:25 AM 10-23-2003_


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: my new custom bbk ('89gli)*

Not to mention heat dissipation.. for those even remotely interested in design theory.. at least read through the link I posted above.. 
now john.. you sit there and post pics of proper hardware and safety wire installation.. then you use black oxide grade 8 head sockethead cap screws.. of what origin are they? How can you verify they are of quality construction? You cannot without certification sheets.. 
I am merely trying to shed some light on your setup with hopes to prevent a future post from you stating.. Catastrophic failure which caused an accident. That is all..


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm guessing you did did brake upgrade for "show," right? Because what the heck do you need all that braking power for? The 337 setup is more than sufficient with a pad upgrade.


----------



## 1FAST337 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: my new custom bbk (yellowslc)*

sorry for not replying to this thread in a while...
but to let you know those pics are w/ the spindle off the car, used as a display. the kit does come w/ washers

_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_So.. since we're using grade 8 bolts here (from your other thread).. why did they not use washers behind the bolt heads? serious stress riser problem. Not to mention they are not even CAD plated. The rotor hat should be machined and radiused to allow for use of washers and proper hardware. Take a look at ECS's hats.. well designed. Just a few questions for you to bring up with your sponsor.
R


----------



## 1FAST337 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (MTLVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTLVR6* »_I'm guessing you did did brake upgrade for "show," right? Because what the heck do you need all that braking power for? The 337 setup is more than sufficient with a pad upgrade.

and yeah it for "show"














(please note obvious sarcasm)


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: my new custom bbk (1FAST337)*

good stuff..


----------



## Liltrbo (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: my new custom bbk (yellowslc)*

Whats the price.....


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (1FAST337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1FAST337* »_
and yeah it for "show"














(please note obvious sarcasm)

Sorry. I meant for the "look" factor (on top of the braking factor of course).

















_Modified by MTLVR6 at 4:50 PM 11-10-2003_


----------

